# stumped....



## 69ctiss (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd love to share some photos of our collection but my files are too many kb. They average 600 to 900kb and the upload is limited to 200kb. Any thoughts. Thanks in advance. T. 
 Also I want to share  how to make another bottle cleaning tool but would like to attach photos.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2009)

If you are still using windows xp, you can download "power tools" from the Microsoft website.  There is one there called "picture resizer" and when you install it, all you gotta do is "right click" on the file you want to resize and then select one of 3 predetermined sizes.  It will create a copy of the picture as the new size and leaves the original alone. *For simplicity, this one is tough to beat.*


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is a FREE program that allows you to resize one or several at once (batch) and it works on XP and Vista.  

http://www.rw-designer.com/picture-resize


----------

